# Midwest Custom Strings



## Barn Burner2 (May 25, 2011)

Midwest Custom Strings is getting it going. We are currently in the process of getting our website built and becoming a Sponsor of Archery Talk. We are very excited to bring our string to all our fellow archers and hunters out there. We have been perfecting our strings and we have them ready to go for you.

At this time we will be using two great materials to make out strings. 452x, and the new Trophy from BCY. We will be offering one and two color strings, with your choice of colors and serving.

We are currently accepting applications for out pro-staff. We are looking for individuals in all levels of archery. We want you to represent our stings as well as the great comradery that goes with all aspects of this sport.

I will not list any ordering info or pricing until we have officially became sponsors of Archery Talk. If you have any questions PM me and I will get those answered for you.
I look forward to this adventure, and getting to meet and talk with so many people.


Matt


----------



## Barn Burner2 (May 25, 2011)

Thank you for all the applications. We will be looking over them in the next week or so. We will be in touch


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I helped name Midwest Custom Strings and in doing so I won a free set of Midwest Custom Strings and Cables. :nixon:
And I also signed on with them as a Staff Shooter. I gotta say folks .......I am very impressed!! :thumb:

I put my strings and cables on my Hoyt Contender Elite today and I gotta say they look and shoot awesome. Here is the first 5 shots out of the bow after getting the bow tuned. I was very happy. And I DID NOT shoot the string in before installing the peep.After the five shots I did take the the string off the bottom cam and give it a half twist so my D-Loop is strait. But after that the Loop and Peep stayed right there. The 2nd pic is how the D-Loop looks after another 30 shots. The material I chose is 452X in Blue with a clear halo on the ends. Some very good craftsmanship in the build of these. Very uniform and clean. Stay tuned folks for  Midwest Custom Strings. I highly recommend them.:thumb:


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

Look nice!!!


----------



## Barn Burner2 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks Curt. We are almost live with the website and ready to take orders. If you have any questions let me know. We have a few spots left for the shooting team.


----------



## Barn Burner2 (May 25, 2011)

Here is the logo we came up with. What do you think? We should have the website up and ready in the next few days. We will Start taking orders soon. We are trying to get everything ready to go to insure the best possible customer experience we can. This is a very exciting process and Im truly looking forward to meeting and talking with all kinds of people. If you have any questions please PM me here or email me at [email protected].


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks good, good luck , Build good strings, and good customer service, and you will be successful, Don't need a string right now, but will keep you in mind in future


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

MidwestCustom said:


> Here is the logo we came up with. What do you think? We should have the website up and ready in the next few days. We will Start taking orders soon. We are trying to get everything ready to go to insure the best possible customer experience we can. This is a very exciting process and Im truly looking forward to meeting and talking with all kinds of people. If you have any questions please PM me here or email me at [email protected].


It looks great Matt!! I can't wait to see the site. Midwest Custom Strings make some awesome strings folks. Stay tuned and be sure to check us out!! :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## Barn Burner2 (May 25, 2011)

Hey guys i have a little update for ya. The website is almost finished, should be up in the next day or two. As soon as we finish the site we will become sponsors on AT and we will start taking orders. Look for a great sale at the beginning of July it will be pretty big.


----------



## Barn Burner2 (May 25, 2011)

Here is a link to out site. take a look and let us know what you think.


http://www.midwestcustomstrings.com


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

wish all the best to ya'

*** cant wait to see that early July sale


----------



## Bango (Jun 17, 2011)

*Awesome!*

The site looks great! I think your business will go far. I wish you the best of luck, keep stringin!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Awesome site guys!! Job well done.:thumb:


----------



## Barn Burner2 (May 25, 2011)

I can't wait to show everyone the RED HOT July special. It will be here before you know it.


----------



## Barn Burner2 (May 25, 2011)

I think we may need to release a little info on this July sale. What do you guys think?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

MidwestCustom said:


> I think we may need to release a little info on this July sale. What do you guys think?


 That would be awesome. :thumb:


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

Website looks great. Can't wait to get the strings on the eXceed and start showing them off.


----------



## Barn Burner2 (May 25, 2011)

The Red Hot July special is a three part sale. I will release one of the three tomorrow morning around 7 am eastern. Then we will go from there.


----------



## Barn Burner2 (May 25, 2011)

One of the three parts of the sale: The first 100 customers will get their strings for $59.95 shipped. your choice of 2 colors and serving. NO up charges

But wait, it gets better. I will release part two on Thursday.


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

*Got'em*

Got my strings today for the Athens eXceed.

Right out of the package they looked flawless so I stopped what I was doing and went ahead and installed them.

































I shot a few times in the basement to check peep rotation.....none. Shot a few more and went ahead and set the peep and loop.

Put it on the draw board and for the first time didn't have to touch a cable to correct cam timing. 

Extremely pleased with these strings/cables and can't wait to get out and test them real world.

FYI, the crappy serving job on the limbdriver cord was done by yours truly, I'm still practicing.


Thank You MIDWEST CUSTOM STRINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barn Burner2 (May 25, 2011)

They look awesome.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

garrickt said:


> Got my strings today for the Athens eXceed.
> 
> Right out of the package they looked flawless so I stopped what I was doing and went ahead and installed them.
> 
> ...


WOW they look awesome GarrickT. Shoot em' Up ----->x


----------



## TwentySix (Feb 25, 2011)

No peep rotation and no stretching. Plus, they look great.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Get your HOT Midwest Custom Strings while the sale lasts thru July!! Click on the link in my signature and make your call today for some of the best strings made in the business. Satisfaction guaranteed. :thumb:

Hot July String sale folks.....get them while they are HOT!!!!!


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

bump:darkbeer:


----------



## elitegirl500 (Jul 22, 2009)

These things are awesome, you can spend alot more, and not get the quality you get with a set of these babies! Ive seen a set made, if the peep dosent come back straight he will throw them away!!! Quality..


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

Got my set on Friday and installed them on Sunday. They fit perfect and tuned out really easy ( no stretch or rotation ) , not to mention they look awesome. Love the Flo-Green/Black!!! Thanks again Matt..............


----------



## elitegirl500 (Jul 22, 2009)

looking forward to getting a new set on me supra hybrid!!


----------



## elitegirl500 (Jul 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

I sent you a pm


----------



## elitegirl500 (Jul 22, 2009)

What colors should I put on my new bow?


----------



## elitegirl500 (Jul 22, 2009)

no matter what color, it will be awesome


----------

